# Long Term Effects of Anabolic Steroids on Muscle Memory



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Long Term Effects of Anabolic Steroids on Muscle Memory

Egner et al. 2013 The Journal of Physiology

A cellular memory mechanism aids overload hypertrophy in muscle long after an episodic exposure to anabolic steroids

I thought this was a very interesting study I came across on the long term effects of anabolic steroids on muscle memory. The Key points are summarised below.

•Training studio folklore suggests that previous strength training, with or without the use of anabolic steroids facilitates re-acquisition of muscle mass even after long intervening periods of inactivity. This 'muscle memory' has previously been attributed to motor learning, but our data suggest the existence of a cellular memory residing in the muscle fibres themselves.

•Muscle fibres have multiple nuclei, and the number of nuclei increases when muscle mass increases.

•When mice were briefly treated with steroids the muscle mass and number of nuclei increased. The drug was subsequently withdrawn for 3 months and the muscle mass returned to normal, but the excess cell nuclei persisted. When such muscles were subjected to overload they grew by 30% over 6 days while controls grew insignificantly.

•Our data suggest that previous strength training might be beneficial later in life, and that a brief exposure to anabolic steroids might have long lasting performance-enhancing effects.

Although this study is performed in animals, it does provide a proof in principle, that the use of steroids could alter a person's muscle physiology long after they use them. It doesn't take an expert either to realise this would put the former user at a distinct advantage compared to their natural peers. Certain ethical and moral questions spring to mind; what it means to be natural and should former users or those who have been banned be allowed to compete again after serving bans? Not questions I'll attempt to answer but an interesting study non the less.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I would agree with that.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

My individual experience is quite different however I was consuming 60-100 units of alcohol per week along with my use, recreational drugs at weekend and a sleep pattern that was horrendous. When things got really bad I spent the best part of two years hardly training, pouring even more poison through me, and whole days lying in bed vomitting. When I started training again it was 4 years since last use, and gains have been slow and hard. I am currently only slightly above my strength levels pre AAS use, and nowhere near the same as when I was using. Prior to my use people thought I was already using because I was very athletic, did have some muscle but that was because of my upbringing and training I'd done in my teens. Genetically I don't hold cellulite on my legs, and I have suffered with acne for 25 years. Interestingly enough my testosterone levels are low for a woman.

I'd like to see more longer term studies. I think if a person stops using but trains and has good diet they could maintain their advantage, and a short break might still retain this but I'm not sure about the longer term.

I certainly feel natural.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I should maybe post this in one of the other sections just to canvas some opinions on the subject.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I used for 8 to 9 years, started as a 17 stone fatty and finished at 17 stone with abs.

I haven't trained for 13 years other than 1 year when my Mrs was getting ready for a show yet most people still think I train. Personally I put a lot of the amount of muscle I've retained down to naturally being big and having a slower metabolism that tends to hold on to muscle and fat.

I know I couldn't have got so big naturally and don't think I'd be the size I am had I not been so big at one time. My strength is completely gone just now but will return I'm sure even though this time around I'll be natural too.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

The study here was only short term so extrapolating the results to the long term is probably impossible. The length of use, amount used, and the break between training are all factors that will influence the muscle memory result. However if you consider a scenario where a person is a heavy user for a long period and then trains natural for 5-10 years is that person then likely to be more muscular like Extreme's only personal experience.


----------

